# Golden retreivers pups for sale



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)




----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

1st picture is the Dame
2nd picture is the Sire
3rd picture is a male puppy
4th picture is a female puppy


----------



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

How much?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

How much, contact info, any info on the dogs? etc.

I have a buddy who might be interested but needs details.


----------

